# Upgrade userland from 9.1 RC3 to 9.1 Release



## decsis (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello
I was using FreeBSD 9.1 RC3 so far. As the release version is available now, I downloaded the new sources with svn.

Then I made a new custom kernel (Probably I should have waited till the userland is upgraded). My question now is, how I should upgrade the userland.

From the handbook I know, that there are two methods: freebsd-update and make buildworld. As far as I know, freebsd-update is used when you didn't make changes to sources. But I did make changes to the Kernel config, so, do I have to use buildworld?

I assume buildworld will take much longer but will probably be more optimized because of make.conf optimizations, is that right?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

decsis said:
			
		

> As far as I know, freebsd-update is used when you didn't make changes to sources.


This is not relevant. freebsd-update(8) is a binary upgrade. The {build|install}{world|kernel} is a source upgrade.



> I assume buildworld will take much longer but will probably be more optimized because of make.conf optimizations, is that right?


Correct.


----------



## decsis (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, thanks. I updated my system now and uname -a shows, that the kernel is 9.1 RELEASE, however, when I startx, Xorg shows that 9.1 RC3 is my release build. 

I did "make buildworld" and "make installworld" and before that, I made my custom Kernel and rebuilt all my ports with portmaster -RaDfCGKB ( I know, the order wasn't smart probably, but is hopefully ok for such a small step)

Is there anything I forgot to update?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

decsis said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks. I updated my system now and uname -a shows, that the kernel is 9.1 RELEASE, however, when I startx, Xorg shows that 9.1 RC3 is my release build.


I think that's a string that's added when Xorg is being build. So you probably built it when you where still on 9.1-RC3. If everything works I wouldn't worry about it.



> Is there anything I forgot to update?


Nope, I think you got it. Remember to read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating any ports though. Sometimes things need to be updated in a specific order.


----------

